

How to contact Ron Conway? - parkern

Does anyone know his email? It doesnt seem to exist.
======
pg
Angel investors generally don't publicize their contact info. They rely on
referrals; they don't have the infrastructure for dealing with a high volume
of unfiltered proposals, like a VC fund would.

~~~
ivankirigin
That sounds like a role for a new kind of super-associate, someone who helps
filter companies for multiple angels simultaneously.

------
aaroneous
Get an intro from one of the many startups he's already an investor in. There
are literally hundreds of them.

------
noodle
perhaps he does not wish to be contacted except by people who he gives his
contact information to?

------
jseeba
Looks like it might be worth trying to get to Brian Pokorny of Baseline
Ventures first.

More info here: <http://www.thefunded.com/funds/partner/17407?name=Ron+Conway>

~~~
parkern
any idea how to contact Brian Pokorny? You would think Baseline would have a
website.

~~~
soji
Perhaps the first test of confidence is seeing if you can reach them at all. I
doubt it is just a forum question away.

------
ig1
Use your network ? - from what I've seen the social network among startups is
pretty tight, most people on HN are probably only a couple of connections away
from Ron at most.

------
mg1313
If you are not in the Valley probably you are out of luck...I would like to
contact him too...but I'm not in the Valley.

------
falsestprophet
Post your start-up on Hacker News. Maybe someone who knows him will be
impressed enough to mention you in passing.

------
jg2009
Yes, I think so because I have seen his name many times and also received his
email very often. See this link: <http://vator.tv/user/show/RonConway> Is it
hard to find him ?? You do the last puzzle. Jg

------
vonsydov
I think this is his website: <http://www.baselineventures.com/>

There's a lot of information on it too...you can find lawyers and other
advisors. And some really cool web2.0 advice.

:D

~~~
pg
No, that looks like a squatter pretending to be them.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
This reminds me of a question...how do squatters like this automate these
sites? I mean, I'm assuming a site like baselineventures.com makes so little
money that it's worth virtually no time in setting it up, so how do they know
what it's about? Are they scraping google results for baseline ventures and
looking for common keywords?

